# '66 fuel gauge mishap



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

ok so I am redoing my dash,thought i would clean the face of my fuel gauge
with soap and water, oops the paint and markings washed away. Does anyone have an original face plate,an entire gauge, or know where to find an original? do not see any online.
Also the paint around the gauges on the instrument cluster is a blue-gray color I can not find the proper color any clues?
Thanks,
Miami Ragtop


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

run a wanted ad in this forum. Pm me with offer. have used ones, never cleaned.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You won't find that color. There are a bunch of old dsahes lying around for "scavenging"....try Pontiac above!


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that info. I am about to do my dash and will watch out for the cleaning of the gauge faces.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac can supply a new one!!!!!


----------

